# Chokoloskee 05/06/09



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool report. Hooking those guys up is good fishing karma for sure.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

glad your enjoying the new ride! great report!

Cheers


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report. I enjoy seeing a Gheenoe thats over 20 years old still being fished like that.

I can not figure out that paddle your wife is carrying? Is it a long carbon fiber canoe paddle?


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice trout and quick thinking on the snook. The water looks beautiful.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The pictures of that area are awesome! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Sure sounded like a decent day of fishing too, despite what you're telling us.


----------

